# VK - Liquid Clearance Sale



## Stroodlepuff (18/9/17)

Get ready to jump for joy! We are having a Juice Clearance sale to get rid of some old stock and make way for new lines and some bigger bottles on some of the older lines!

Head over to the link below or one of our retail locations to get a hold of these amazing offers:

https://www.vapeking.co.za/on-sale.html

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

